# We need so help



## little (Nov 26, 2009)

Hi!

We are a small studio and we are developing a "virtual concert" online game. 
By this game, you can hold a "virtual" concert on the web, and share your 
live performance with all the players online, even if they are from different
places all over the world!

There are more information:
http://dreamlight.lunarpages.com/learnchinese/index-ccrte.html

Now we are seeking volunteers for testing it.

Thank you!

MoonGlory Technology


----------

